# Denture wearers..



## pacer

I may need bottom dentures within the near future and I am terrified.  How long does it take to get used to them and how soon can one talk normally?  I was told bottom dentures float?  What exactly does that mean?  Do they shift when you talk?  If and when that day comes, I was considering implant supported dentures but read a few horror stories.  Also, they are terribly cost prohibitive.  Can someone share their experience?


----------



## Caroljo

pacer said:


> I may need bottom dentures within the near future and I am terrified.  How long does it take to get used to them and how soon can one talk normally?  I was told bottom dentures float?  What exactly does that mean?  Do they shift when you talk?  If and when that day comes, I was considering implant supported dentures but read a few horror stories.  Also, they are terribly cost prohibitive.  Can someone share their experience?



I've had dentures for about 10 yrs now....and it was the best thing I ever did!  I had problems with my teeth for years, I had degenerating bond disease and had soooo many problems, toothaches, I was really suffering!  I slowly had teeth removed as they went bad, I finally just had them remove all the rest and got the dentures.  It was not fun, but it was well worth it!  I got temporary dentures at first, and they were immediate, so when I had the teeth pulled they put the dentures right in.  Get ready to eat soup and other soft things, maybe french fries.  It took about a week for me to get used to them enough to eat better.  I always use a denture adhesive (Fixodent is the best), just so when I eat they don't move on me.  I can eat even corn on the cob without problems.  The temporary ones are a pain, but once you get permanent they're great!  But get a GOOD DENTIST!  It makes a big difference~


----------



## pacer

Thank you so much for replying, Caroljo.  What do you mean by _temporary_ dentures.  Will I be able to function (as in talk) immediately?


----------



## Gracie

You will have to adjust. I was going to get dentures because the cancer meds were doing a number on my teeth. But then I decided to keep my teeth the best I can...which are doing fine, now that I stopped the meds. Quality..not quantity, says I.

Eventually I may have to go with dentures IF the probs return but I don't see that happening. My dentist told me I would hate them...no taste, hard to navigate for awhile, mouth sores and gum sores. He said he would love to get the money from me for them, but in my best interests, he would rather we just work to keep the teeth I got. So I did.


----------



## Moonglow

Caroljo said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may need bottom dentures within the near future and I am terrified.  How long does it take to get used to them and how soon can one talk normally?  I was told bottom dentures float?  What exactly does that mean?  Do they shift when you talk?  If and when that day comes, I was considering implant supported dentures but read a few horror stories.  Also, they are terribly cost prohibitive.  Can someone share their experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had dentures for about 10 yrs now....and it was the best thing I ever did!  I had problems with my teeth for years, I had degenerating bond disease and had soooo many problems, toothaches, I was really suffering!  I slowly had teeth removed as they went bad, I finally just had them remove all the rest and got the dentures.  It was not fun, but it was well worth it!  I got temporary dentures at first, and they were immediate, so when I had the teeth pulled they put the dentures right in.  Get ready to eat soup and other soft things, maybe french fries.  It took about a week for me to get used to them enough to eat better.  I always use a denture adhesive (Fixodent is the best), just so when I eat they don't move on me.  I can eat even corn on the cob without problems.  The temporary ones are a pain, but once you get permanent they're great!  But get a GOOD DENTIST!  It makes a big difference~
Click to expand...


I have the same problems and am debating dentures also. My mother had the ones that they drill into your bone, but when she needed a root canal they had to take some of them out. My Step Dad has partials until he got dentures.
 I have only one molar left on the top, call it chomper champ. But I do have to watch what I eat and the size of bites I take.


----------



## Moonglow

Good luck pacer.


----------



## pacer

That is what I have been doing for a number of years, Gracie, hanging onto the teeth I have.  It took years of bonding.  The bonding would crack and I would be back and forth to the dentist to rebond.  The teeth are still hanging in there but I have to be very careful.  I'm so worried about how I will function.  I have a few things coming up.  I would be so humiliated if the teeth flopped around in my mouth.  hahahaha


----------



## pacer

Moonglow said:


> Good luck pacer.


Thank you so much Moonglow.  It's scary.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Do the dentures, forget the implants.

It will cost less and take only a week to become comfortable with.

Make sure by the end of the first week that they fit comfortably.  If not, keep going back to your "fitter".  They want them to work as well, because they will want your informal endorsement, like you are getting here.


----------



## pacer

Thank you JakeStarkey.  I'm not going to get implants...much too expensive, as you say, and too many horror stories.  I will make sure the denturist knows I will be reporting his workmanship back to this board. haha


----------



## kiwiman127

A friend of mine got dentures about a year ago.  He could talk pretty normally once he got use to them, he sounded normal in less than a week.  After you teeth get pulled that gum area where the teeth were shrinks, so you'll probably need to get the dentures adjusted for the long haul after 9 months to a year.
I'm not a dentist but I play one on TV.


----------



## pacer

My dentist tried to convince me to go without dentures for approximately 3-4 months so the bone can heal and shrink and THEN take an impression which would be much more accurate and would fit much better and would probably not need and reline months later.  I cannot do that, I don't think.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The advice makes sense if you are a hermit in a cave in a mountain far far away in another galaxy in a parallel universe.

You would be continuing in your personal and social life while your mouth would be adjusting.

You would lose twenty to thirty pounds in that time if you were not eating ice cream or drinking sugar soda.


----------



## Dante

Gracie said:


> You will have to adjust. I was going to get dentures because the cancer meds were doing a number on my teeth. But then I decided to keep my teeth the best I can...which are doing fine, now that I stopped the meds. Quality..not quantity, says I.
> 
> Eventually I may have to go with dentures IF the probs return but I don't see that happening. My dentist told me I would hate them...no taste, hard to navigate for awhile, mouth sores and gum sores. He said he would love to get the money from me for them, but in my best interests, he would rather we just work to keep the teeth I got. So I did.



"Love to get the money"?     Buy a set of critical thinking skills.  Your dentist makes tons more money 'fixing' your teeth than losing you to dentures.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Do a search for a previous thread re: dentures. Its very informative.



.


----------



## Caroljo

pacer said:


> Thank you so much for replying, Caroljo.  What do you mean by _temporary_ dentures.  Will I be able to function (as in talk) immediately?



Well the "rest" of the story is....since I didn't want to go without any teeth while my gums were healing, I was supposed to get "immediate" dentures, which I did.  But my dentist at the time was not good at explaining things (and later was arrested for being high while working!!!!!), and he never told me what I had were temporary ones.  I spent a lot of money on them and told him if I'd known I had to have temporary ones I would have gone to Dentures in a Day and got cheaper ones!  His only answer to that was "no shit".  Needless to say it was the last time he saw me!  So you really want to ask questions!!  Anyway, they never really fit right either...so I went to another dentist (which just shook his head!) and I got a set that are PERFECT!  I've had them quite a few years and have no problems.  If you have problems with your teeth....I went through a lot of pain with mine...you will not be sorry.  AND you can bite into ice cream and not feel a thing!  Lol!


----------



## Caroljo

Gracie said:


> You will have to adjust. I was going to get dentures because the cancer meds were doing a number on my teeth. But then I decided to keep my teeth the best I can...which are doing fine, now that I stopped the meds. Quality..not quantity, says I.
> 
> Eventually I may have to go with dentures IF the probs return but I don't see that happening. My dentist told me I would hate them...no taste, hard to navigate for awhile, mouth sores and gum sores. He said he would love to get the money from me for them, but in my best interests, he would rather we just work to keep the teeth I got. So I did.



If you're teeth are still pretty good, I wouldn't have done it either.  But with my bone disease and all the pain I had to do something.  Ya, it takes a while to get adjusted to it but I have no problems.  I don't get sores at all (knock on wood).  So for me it was the best thing to do.  But everyone's different...


----------



## Caroljo

Dante said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to adjust. I was going to get dentures because the cancer meds were doing a number on my teeth. But then I decided to keep my teeth the best I can...which are doing fine, now that I stopped the meds. Quality..not quantity, says I.
> 
> Eventually I may have to go with dentures IF the probs return but I don't see that happening. My dentist told me I would hate them...no taste, hard to navigate for awhile, mouth sores and gum sores. He said he would love to get the money from me for them, but in my best interests, he would rather we just work to keep the teeth I got. So I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Love to get the money"?     Buy a set of critical thinking skills.  Your dentist makes tons more money 'fixing' your teeth than losing you to dentures.
Click to expand...


That's true!! I haven't had to go to the dentist in YEARS!


----------



## Caroljo

Moonglow said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may need bottom dentures within the near future and I am terrified.  How long does it take to get used to them and how soon can one talk normally?  I was told bottom dentures float?  What exactly does that mean?  Do they shift when you talk?  If and when that day comes, I was considering implant supported dentures but read a few horror stories.  Also, they are terribly cost prohibitive.  Can someone share their experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had dentures for about 10 yrs now....and it was the best thing I ever did!  I had problems with my teeth for years, I had degenerating bond disease and had soooo many problems, toothaches, I was really suffering!  I slowly had teeth removed as they went bad, I finally just had them remove all the rest and got the dentures.  It was not fun, but it was well worth it!  I got temporary dentures at first, and they were immediate, so when I had the teeth pulled they put the dentures right in.  Get ready to eat soup and other soft things, maybe french fries.  It took about a week for me to get used to them enough to eat better.  I always use a denture adhesive (Fixodent is the best), just so when I eat they don't move on me.  I can eat even corn on the cob without problems.  The temporary ones are a pain, but once you get permanent they're great!  But get a GOOD DENTIST!  It makes a big difference~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have the same problems and am debating dentures also. My mother had the ones that they drill into your bone, but when she needed a root canal they had to take some of them out. My Step Dad has partials until he got dentures.
> I have only one molar left on the top, call it chomper champ. But I do have to watch what I eat and the size of bites I take.
Click to expand...



I've heard about those...in fact my son now is looking into it.  But I don't think I could do that since I had the bone disease to start with.  So I'm not sure if he can either.  They sound like they would be better if you can do it, but I'm happy with what I got.  It can be a pain in the butt sometimes because I always have to have denture cream, especially when I'm eating.  But you get used to that!


----------



## pacer

You have to be careful with dental implants.  Check out this dental practitioner's website.  Scroll down to dental implants.  Your son may want to check this out.

What You Need to Know about Root Canals & Dental Implants


----------



## Luddly Neddite

pacer said:


> My dentist tried to convince me to go without dentures for approximately 3-4 months so the bone can heal and shrink and THEN take an impression which would be much more accurate and would fit much better and would probably not need and reline months later.  I cannot do that, I don't think.



There is actually a very good reason for this and its just as you say. If you don't do this, you will not have a good fit and it will be very expensive for you. 

Don't go to a cheapo "dentures in a day" joint. You'll get what you pay for and likely do more damage.

Also, don't go years without seeing a dentist. Dentures are not meant to last for years and years. I'm an ex-smoker so maybe I'm just extra careful but its very possible to have huge health problems that show up first in your mouth. You wouldn't see them, wouldn't feel or be aware of them. 

Don't take advice here, including mine, as worth more than your dentist's. If you donn't like your dentist, find one you do like and then do as he/she says.


----------



## Stephanie

My guy is right now getting bottom dentures...they have some new ones out (or they were new to me I never saw it before) where they implant a titanium studs in your bone and attach the dentures to them...I have dentures but they aren't like these...If they were around when I got mine I would've preferred the permanent fixture..
you might want to check those out...talk with your dentist or one who specializes in these permanent type dentures


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

When I was much younger, I was a cop and we had pretty bad dental insurance.  I had three kids, so they went like clock work to the dentist.  After everyone else, I didn't go because we just didn't have any money.  Cops don't make much.  Eventually, my teeth got pretty bad and about 15 years ago, I had to get them all pulled.  Bad teeth can lead to heart disease and other problems.  I'm 60 years old now.

The dentist is the key here.  If they are good at dentures, then you'll be okay.  They pulled them and the minute they pulled them, I put in the dentures.  I had NO PROBLEM talking and they did not float or move around.  I can eat anything that I want including corn-on-the-cob.  After awhile, your gums begin to shrink and the dentures will become loose.  As long as you go back to the dentist every 6 months, you'll be good.  Use an adhesive, Polident or Fixodent.  If you don't like the way that they look or feel, you have to tell your dentist to fix them.  Don't settle, that will get you into trouble each and every time.

Like you, I'm really self concious about my teeth, so I would NOT go for any period of time without something.  But like I said, my dentist made it so that the minute my teeth were all gone, I just put in the dentures.  Ask around with friends and look on Angie's list.  Talk to the dentist you choose and ask them what he wants to do.  YOU ARE the patient.  Make him do what you want.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pacer - thanks very much for that link.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Stephanie said:


> My guy is right now getting bottom dentures...they have some new ones out (or they were new to me I never saw it before) where they implant a titanium studs in your bone and attach the dentures to them...I have dentures but they aren't like these...If they were around when I got mine I would've preferred the permanent fixture..
> you might want to check those out...talk with your dentist or one who specializes in these permanent type dentures



I have these titanium implants and hate them. 

They do not fit tightly, but that is actually a good thing. If they did cause the plate to fit tightly, it would mean that anything that got caught under the plate would be movable. 

I've had full dentures since I was a kid and was in an accident that crushed my face. Anyone who has dentures knows that tiny bits of food can get lodged under the plate and cause incredible pain. 

Imagine if you could not do anything about that until you could get to a bathroom or private place. 

Also, the incidence of infection and constant sores is high because they're very difficult to clean. You must clean them several times a day because food gets caught in them. 

I'm not saying that other people would hate the implants. Just saying how they work. 

Also, pacer's link addresses some of the physical problems associated with them and some of it looks very familiar to me. 

Here it is again -
What You Need to Know about Root Canals & Dental Implants

My advice is to see a specialist and talk to others who have titanium implants.

YMMV


----------



## Luddly Neddite

OldUSAFSniper said:


> When I was much younger, I was a cop and we had pretty bad dental insurance.  I had three kids, so they went like clock work to the dentist.  After everyone else, I didn't go because we just didn't have any money.  Cops don't make much.  Eventually, my teeth got pretty bad and about 15 years ago, I had to get them all pulled.  Bad teeth can lead to heart disease and other problems.  I'm 60 years old now.
> 
> The dentist is the key here.  If they are good at dentures, then you'll be okay.  They pulled them and the minute they pulled them, I put in the dentures.  I had NO PROBLEM talking and they did not float or move around.  I can eat anything that I want including corn-on-the-cob.  After awhile, your gums begin to shrink and the dentures will become loose.  As long as you go back to the dentist every 6 months, you'll be good.  Use an adhesive, Polident or Fixodent.  If you don't like the way that they look or feel, you have to tell your dentist to fix them.  Don't settle, that will get you into trouble each and every time.
> 
> Like you, I'm really self concious about my teeth, so I would NOT go for any period of time without something.  But like I said, my dentist made it so that the minute my teeth were all gone, I just put in the dentures.  Ask around with friends and look on Angie's list.  Talk to the dentist you choose and ask them what he wants to do.  YOU ARE the patient.  Make him do what you want.



Excellent advice. 

I've had dentures for 50 years (argh) and have never had to use adhesive and really, if they fit well, you shouldn't have to. 

My story is horrendous, went through most of my senior year in high school with only a few teeth. Photos of my HS graduation show my face to be glum and swollen and I remember that I was in constant pain. I used to gobble aspirin and would hold them in my mouth. The blood slickening that is caused by aspirin was not known at that time so I was diagnosed as a "bleeder" and remember waking up every morning in a pool of blood on my pillow. I would get beatings for ruining my bedding. Needless to say, the bleeding condition miraculously healed once I stopped eating aspirin like they were m&m's.

You're right to say not to settle. Good dental work is expensive and you should get what you pay for.

And, stay away from the 'dentures in a day' store fronts.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

pacer said:


> My dentist tried to convince me to go without dentures for approximately 3-4 months so the bone can heal and shrink and THEN take an impression which would be much more accurate and would fit much better and would probably not need and reline months later.  I cannot do that, I don't think.



  They'll give you temporary dentures.

   I fell of a roof when I was seventeen and shattered most of my back teeth.
It's been thirty years of misery since,constant trips to the dentist to fix a mouth full of bridgework and cleaning under them is a bitch.
  Slowly but surely,the teeth holding the bridge work have failed so I looked into implants and found them to be lacking so I'm kinda stuck with front teeth that are fine and screwed up molars with no good way to replace them.

  Almost to the point of saying screw it have em all yanked and get dentures.
Yeah....screwed up teeth SUCK!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dentist tried to convince me to go without dentures for approximately 3-4 months so the bone can heal and shrink and THEN take an impression which would be much more accurate and would fit much better and would probably not need and reline months later.  I cannot do that, I don't think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll give you temporary dentures.
> 
> I fell of a roof when I was seventeen and shattered most of my back teeth.
> It's been thirty years of misery since,constant trips to the dentist to fix a mouth full of bridgework and cleaning under them is a bitch.
> Slowly but surely,the teeth holding the bridge work have failed so I looked into implants and found them to be lacking so I'm kinda stuck with front teeth that are fine and screwed up molars with no good way to replace them.
> 
> Almost to the point of saying screw it have em all yanked and get dentures.
> Yeah....screwed up teeth SUCK!!
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was 17 when my face was crushed. I lived in a small town in Colorado and there wasn't money for the plastic surgery reconstruction that I needed. Have always had and will always have pain but more from nerve damage. Ironically, the worst pain is anytime I smile. 

The titanium implants were supposed to solve a lot of my problems but they haven't. You might do better with full dentures but it would take a while for you to acclimate to them. 

Nothing quite as good as the original equipment and I feel for you.


----------



## Dot Com

Wheres Katzndogz? I bet that bitter old rw hag wears them. She might have some insight to offer you IF you're white.


----------



## longknife

I've had dentures for about 10 years now and am most content with them. It didn't take very long to get used to them. As another reported, I use Fixodent and can eat anything and everything! Some say they alter your taste but I've never experienced that.

Just ensure you're not getting a cut-rate deal without the proper follow up.

Go for it!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Luddly Neddite said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dentist tried to convince me to go without dentures for approximately 3-4 months so the bone can heal and shrink and THEN take an impression which would be much more accurate and would fit much better and would probably not need and reline months later.  I cannot do that, I don't think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll give you temporary dentures.
> 
> I fell of a roof when I was seventeen and shattered most of my back teeth.
> It's been thirty years of misery since,constant trips to the dentist to fix a mouth full of bridgework and cleaning under them is a bitch.
> Slowly but surely,the teeth holding the bridge work have failed so I looked into implants and found them to be lacking so I'm kinda stuck with front teeth that are fine and screwed up molars with no good way to replace them.
> 
> Almost to the point of saying screw it have em all yanked and get dentures.
> Yeah....screwed up teeth SUCK!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was 17 when my face was crushed. I lived in a small town in Colorado and there wasn't money for the plastic surgery reconstruction that I needed. Have always had and will always have pain but more from nerve damage. Ironically, the worst pain is anytime I smile.
> 
> The titanium implants were supposed to solve a lot of my problems but they haven't. You might do better with full dentures but it would take a while for you to acclimate to them.
> 
> Nothing quite as good as the original equipment and I feel for you.
Click to expand...


  It's been a bad year for sure. Cancer surgery,unexplained onset of diabetes and a hip replacement all in the last year. I guess I might as well add some tooth extractions to the list. 
  Haven't hit fifty but I feel like an old man. But I guess thats better then the alternative.


----------



## Stephanie

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guy is right now getting bottom dentures...they have some new ones out (or they were new to me I never saw it before) where they implant a titanium studs in your bone and attach the dentures to them...I have dentures but they aren't like these...If they were around when I got mine I would've preferred the permanent fixture..
> you might want to check those out...talk with your dentist or one who specializes in these permanent type dentures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have these titanium implants and hate them.
> 
> They do not fit tightly, but that is actually a good thing. If they did cause the plate to fit tightly, it would mean that anything that got caught under the plate would be movable.
> 
> I've had full dentures since I was a kid and was in an accident that crushed my face. Anyone who has dentures knows that tiny bits of food can get lodged under the plate and cause incredible pain.
> 
> Imagine if you could not do anything about that until you could get to a bathroom or private place.
> 
> Also, the incidence of infection and constant sores is high because they're very difficult to clean. You must clean them several times a day because food gets caught in them.
> 
> I'm not saying that other people would hate the implants. Just saying how they work.
> 
> Also, pacer's link addresses some of the physical problems associated with them and some of it looks very familiar to me.
> 
> Here it is again -
> What You Need to Know about Root Canals & Dental Implants
> 
> My advice is to see a specialist and talk to others who have titanium implants.
> 
> YMMV
Click to expand...


thanks for sharing that luddy..he was worried over some of the things you spoke of...he gets them put in on the 24th...


----------



## pacer

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pacer - thanks very much for that link.


You're welcome Luddly.

I don&#8217;t know if you navigated through the website but here is another link to articles by Dr. Verigin discussing dental foci and early cancer detection and microbes in the mouth to dysfunction in the body, and much more.  You will have to scroll down.

Dr. Verigin, Articles


----------



## Caroljo

Luddly Neddite said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was much younger, I was a cop and we had pretty bad dental insurance.  I had three kids, so they went like clock work to the dentist.  After everyone else, I didn't go because we just didn't have any money.  Cops don't make much.  Eventually, my teeth got pretty bad and about 15 years ago, I had to get them all pulled.  Bad teeth can lead to heart disease and other problems.  I'm 60 years old now.
> 
> The dentist is the key here.  If they are good at dentures, then you'll be okay.  They pulled them and the minute they pulled them, I put in the dentures.  I had NO PROBLEM talking and they did not float or move around.  I can eat anything that I want including corn-on-the-cob.  After awhile, your gums begin to shrink and the dentures will become loose.  As long as you go back to the dentist every 6 months, you'll be good.  Use an adhesive, Polident or Fixodent.  If you don't like the way that they look or feel, you have to tell your dentist to fix them.  Don't settle, that will get you into trouble each and every time.
> 
> Like you, I'm really self concious about my teeth, so I would NOT go for any period of time without something.  But like I said, my dentist made it so that the minute my teeth were all gone, I just put in the dentures.  Ask around with friends and look on Angie's list.  Talk to the dentist you choose and ask them what he wants to do.  YOU ARE the patient.  Make him do what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent advice.
> 
> I've had dentures for 50 years (argh) and have never had to use adhesive and really, if they fit well, you shouldn't have to.
> 
> My story is horrendous, went through most of my senior year in high school with only a few teeth. Photos of my HS graduation show my face to be glum and swollen and I remember that I was in constant pain. I used to gobble aspirin and would hold them in my mouth. The blood slickening that is caused by aspirin was not known at that time so I was diagnosed as a "bleeder" and remember waking up every morning in a pool of blood on my pillow. I would get beatings for ruining my bedding. Needless to say, the bleeding condition miraculously healed once I stopped eating aspirin like they were m&m's.
> 
> You're right to say not to settle. Good dental work is expensive and you should get what you pay for.
> 
> And, stay away from the 'dentures in a day' store fronts.
Click to expand...


That had to be horrible!  I was in a lot of pain just from the bone disease I had and would get absess's  (however you spell it!) and couldn't take it any more.  And I only mentioned dentures in a day in my earlier post because i was pissed at my dentist for not telling me he was giving me "temporary" dentures and never told me they should be replaced sooner...plus his "no shit" comment.  I know people that are poor and no insurance, so dentures in a day is probably their only option!


----------



## pacer

Check this out.

*Excerpt: The Toxic Role Played by Root Canals and Implants*

By Gary M. Verigin, DDS, CTN

&#8220;I most recently heard Dr. Huggins speak in February at the annual meeting of the Interational Academy of Biological Dentistry and Medicine (IABDM) in Tempe. During his presentation of his current research, he presented a list of *"Current Symptoms of Dental Origin"*:

1. Unexplained irritability

2. Depression

3. Frequent urination at night

4. Chronic fatigue

5. Cold hands and feet

6. Bloated feeling after eating

7. Difficulty remembering

8. Sudden anger

9. Constipation regularly

10. Difficulty making simple decisions

11. Tremors or shakes of the hands

12. Frequent leg cramps

"There are tens of millions of people whose lives are severely impacted by these diseases and they are depending on us, whether they know it or not, to do the right thing." - Martin Pall, Ph.D., Explaining "Unexplained Illnesses"

*Complete article:*

Biosis 25: Self-Security, Dental Foci & the Disease Process, Home Hygiene


----------



## pacer

I'm bumping this up because the time has come when I need to make a decision whether to go with implant supported dentures or conventional.  Please help.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stephanie

I have top dentures.  you have to make sure you get a good set made. I've heard a lot of people have trouble adjusting to bottoms so I haven't ventured there myself. Now, my guy just got bottom implanted Dentures. Four posts and a couple of smaller post they attatch right on to those.  If you can afford it that is the way to go. BUT. they cost $17,000. he's never had a problem with them, doesn't have to take them out and put in a glass and he eats whatever he wants. If back when I got mine and I had the money that would've been the way I would of gone.

anyway good luck and get a good set made.


----------



## Mertex

pacer said:


> I'm bumping this up because the time has come when I need to make a decision whether to go with implant supported dentures or conventional.  Please help.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.




I know this fellow bike rider that had the implant supported dentures.  He is very happy with his decision, the only drawback, he said was that he lost the sense of feel with his teeth.  Not sure how that works, but it was also very expensive....somewhere around $40k.  I'm not sure I would want to spend that much, but I don't know how much the other type would cost, so I'm trying very hard to keep my teeth by brushing, flossing and doing all the right things.

I'm have two implanted molars, and the procedure, although it didn't hurt while they were doing it, was very stressful.  I was on the dentist seat for over 4 hours, with my mouth propped open, my eyes blindfolded and not being able to tell the dentist that I needed to pee badly......I didn't experience much pain afterwards, but I only had 2 done, can't imagine having all of them done...although I don't know if they do all the teeth for a denture or if they just need several spread out throughout the gum?

Wise to ask around before making the decision.


----------



## pacer

Thank you so much for the reply, Stephanie.  I am scheduled to have dental implants within the next few weeks.  I am very much afraid.  The idea of having titanium implants implanted in my jawbone scares me.  The healing process is up to 8 months.  My friends tell me I'll be okay with conventional dentures.  I don't know what to do.


----------



## pacer

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bumping this up because the time has come when I need to make a decision whether to go with implant supported dentures or conventional.  Please help.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this fellow bike rider that had the implant supported dentures.  He is very happy with his decision, the only drawback, he said was that he lost the sense of feel with his teeth.  Not sure how that works, but it was also very expensive....somewhere around $40k.  I'm not sure I would want to spend that much, but I don't know how much the other type would cost, so I'm trying very hard to keep my teeth by brushing, flossing and doing all the right things.
> 
> I'm have two implanted molars, and the procedure, although it didn't hurt while they were doing it, was very stressful.  I was on the dentist seat for over 4 hours, with my mouth propped open, my eyes blindfolded and not being able to tell the dentist that I needed to pee badly......I didn't experience much pain afterwards, but I only had 2 done, can't imagine having all of them done...although I don't know if they do all the teeth for a denture or if they just need several spread out throughout the gum?
> 
> Wise to ask around before making the decision.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the advice, ((((Mertex)))).


----------



## jon_berzerk

pacer said:


> I'm bumping this up because the time has come when I need to make a decision whether to go with implant supported dentures or conventional.  Please help.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



if you can afford an implant do it 


i only have an upper 

my bottoms are still in good working order 

i hope to keep them another several years


----------



## Stephanie

pacer said:


> Thank you so much for the reply, Stephanie.  I am scheduled to have dental implants within the next few weeks.  I am very much afraid.  The idea of having titanium implants implanted in my jawbone scares me.  The healing process is up to 8 months.  My friends tell me I'll be okay with conventional dentures.  I don't know what to do.



They gave him dentures to put in while he was waiting for permanent ones, but he didn't like them sitting on the implants so he just went without them. It took almost three months I think to get permanent ones. Going with no teeth on bottoms doesn't look as bad as if they were the top teeth missing. you just look a little grandpa for awhile...

good luck with it all. surgery was out patient and just a couple hours to pull all teeth, but you do need someone to be with you. the doctor had to help him into his jacked up Ford truck.  as I'm only 5 feet tall I need a ladder myself to get in it..


----------



## jon_berzerk

Stephanie said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply, Stephanie.  I am scheduled to have dental implants within the next few weeks.  I am very much afraid.  The idea of having titanium implants implanted in my jawbone scares me.  The healing process is up to 8 months.  My friends tell me I'll be okay with conventional dentures.  I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They gave him dentures to put in while he was waiting for permanent ones, but he didn't like them sitting on the implants so he just went without them. It took almost three months I think to get permanent ones. Going with no teeth on bottoms doesn't look as bad as if they were the top teeth missing. you just look a little grandpa for awhile...
> 
> good luck with it all. surgery was out patient and just a couple hours to pull all teeth, but you do need someone to be with you. the doctor had to help him into his jacked up Ford truck.  as I'm only 5 feet tall I need a ladder myself to get in it..
Click to expand...


with my uppers 

on the first visit the dentist took an impression of my roof 

took a orbiting x ray 

on the second appointment 

he pulled my top teeth & put in my temp plate 

in less then an hour


----------



## Tonystewart0725

I went a strange route with my dentures. Had the 17 remaining teeth pulled in one day and went home. I avoided temporary denture at first. Made it a month and a half with zero teeth. Not as bad as you might think. I quickly got to where I could eat a lot of things like pizza, biscuits, and sausage. Just had to crush it with my tongue on the roof of my mouth. 

Finally felt healed enough to get dentures. Now I still have temps but it has been so easy to adjust. I did not have to deal with dental pain with plastic stuck in my mouth. I get my permanent plates in 8 months. Now being an old man my appearance with no teeth was not a concern. If my wife was going to leave she could have done that years ago. If I was younger looking to date or something else I might have done it differently. 

I have had the temps for 2 weeks and I am talking normally and eating lots of things. Still have some sore spots but I just go and have them adjusted. 

No more toothaches. I can smile with a full set of teeth. I love them.


----------



## longknife

I've had mine for so long that I often forget they're there.


----------



## WinterBorn

I have had dentures for 4 years now.  Greatest thing ever.   Medication in my childhood ruined the enamel on my teeth.  I have had problems most of my life, with the last 10 years being terrible.  Now I have no issues.

Yes, the bottom plate will "float".  No biggie.  A little "teeth glue" fixes that perfectly.  Polygrip is good.  I like Fixodent a littler better.  But Jake is correct.  Make sure they fit well.   YOu will be amazed at how much better your life is when you remove the dental problems that have plagued you.


----------



## MindWars

Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.


http://4implantsolution.com


----------



## longknife

MindWars said:


> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com



Did you know that dental implants were "invented" by the US Army Medical Research and Development Command in the late 1970's?


----------



## MindWars

longknife said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that dental implants were "invented" by the US Army Medical Research and Development Command in the late 1970's?
Click to expand...


That could be scary, they probably add tracking chips LMDAO....  just kidding.  or am I bahahaha.


----------



## MindWars

longknife said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that dental implants were "invented" by the US Army Medical Research and Development Command in the late 1970's?
Click to expand...


The way this guy does these implants are suppose to be much different than reg. all on fours I guess it's called.  he is suppose to be one of the best in the world, ppl from all over the world come to  his office for the teeth.


----------



## MindWars

This lady's teeth look amzing dam I  should get some ahaha

Susan G - | G4 Implant Solution | Patient Testimonial from Mike Golpa on Vimeo


----------



## Lewdog

MindWars said:


> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com



Wow that guy's procedure is $31,500.


----------



## MindWars

Lewdog said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that guy's procedure is $31,500.
Click to expand...


Tech it is only 29,500..............  but you get TOP and BOTTOMS.

The price is suppose to go up to 33, 000 Jan 2018 I believe.


----------



## Lewdog

MindWars said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that guy's procedure is $31,500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tech it is only 29,500..............  but you get TOP and BOTTOMS.
Click to expand...


It's $29,500 if you pay cash.

Or you can get top and bottom dentures for $800-$1,200.


----------



## MindWars

Lewdog said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that guy's procedure is $31,500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tech it is only 29,500..............  but you get TOP and BOTTOMS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's $29,500 if you pay cash.
> 
> Or you can get top and bottom dentures for $800-$1,200.
Click to expand...


LOL,

Well you can get them financed as well.

I hear those dam dentures suck no matter how good they are made . They flip out you can't eat worth a crap you have to use that clue shit  fk that LOL.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lewdog said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that guy's procedure is $31,500.
Click to expand...


  Thats about right.
I paid $36k and it was worth every penny.


----------



## MindWars

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that guy's procedure is $31,500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats about right.
> I paid $36k and it was worth every penny.
Click to expand...



You mean you have those all on four things?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MindWars said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that guy's procedure is $31,500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats about right.
> I paid $36k and it was worth every penny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you have those all on four things?
Click to expand...


  Four implants on top and two on the bottom.
They snap in and out and you can barely tell the difference from real teeth.


----------



## MindWars

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that guy's procedure is $31,500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats about right.
> I paid $36k and it was worth every penny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you have those all on four things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Four implants on top and two on the bottom.
> They snap in and out and you can barely tell the difference from real teeth.
Click to expand...


Yeah I hear those are the best,   that information I posted above  those ones don't snap in and out,  the are implants on a titanium bar like thingy.  They're like the real exspensive ones only at the price of  29.0000-33,000  

Which I hear this guy is the best in the world, well his clinic is . 

But yeah I would think the implants snap in or not would be the best way to go , and this DR GOLPA makes it more affordable to have the implants.  

From the looks of this guy's work man these look amazing


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MindWars said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I saw this title pop up on the side menu bar maybe you  guys should look into this guy I hear he is excellent at what he does.  and his cost is exceptionally good considering you get bot the top and bottoms.
> 
> 
> http://4implantsolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that guy's procedure is $31,500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats about right.
> I paid $36k and it was worth every penny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you have those all on four things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Four implants on top and two on the bottom.
> They snap in and out and you can barely tell the difference from real teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I hear those are the best,   that information I posted above  those ones don't snap in and out,  the are implants on a titanium bar like thingy.  They're like the real exspensive ones only at the price of  29.0000-33,000
> 
> Which I hear this guy is the best in the world, well his clinic is .
> 
> But yeah I would think the implants snap in or not would be the best way to go , and this DR GOLPA makes it more affordable to have the implants.
> 
> From the looks of this guy's work man these look amazing
Click to expand...


  The top one actually does have a titanium bar that the teeth attach to via two clips in the front and two pins in the back that go through the bar.
 The whole setup is rock solid. Hell,I can even eat beef jerky.


----------

